# Effect of BMI on IVF success



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

I was just wondering if anybody knew how much having a higher BMI for example 35, like mine, had on the success rates of IVF?

Any answers would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi French818,

I don't have any medical knowledge or anything but from my own personal experience....

I had a BMI of exactly 30 for 1st icsi (nhs) and it was successful. I had an icsi cycle in Oct with a BMI of about 31.5 and it was a BFN (I always manage to put weight on during a cycle, I blame my pcos   and then although I had good intentions it was xmas and new year etc so weight spiralled a bit!!) and then I've had a FET in Feb when my BMI was about 34ish (my plan was if it failed straight to weight watchers for a few months before starting another fresh cycle) but we have a BFP, early days but a BFP nevertheless!

I think you have to make a decision about whether the weight will cause you stress during treatment? as stress may have a greater impact on the result than weight. I'm presuming that weight has been linked in some way to success rates although I haven't seen the research and its healthier during pregnancy not to be overweight but I think you have to put everything in perspective personally.

Best of luck with your treatment  

H xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

BMI has never effected my results, but on my last cycle it did make egg collection more difficult.  I had a BMI of 30 when I conceived my DS on a NHS cycle.

This time when we had a private cycle my BMI was 32 and I am now 26 weeks pregnant.  My BMI was higher at my consultation, but my clinic told me to lose weight before treatment could start.

X


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

French


I think its aobut giving yourself the best chance and about having no regrets  Yes there are a lot of ladies who get pregnant with a high bmi but you never want to look back and wander!  Also the other thing to take into consideration is that if your lucky enough to get pregnant then when you get firther on with your pregnancy its blooming hard work.  I don't know what my bmi was before i started treatment but im tbh glad i wasn't over weight as i can honestly say at about 37 weeks pregnant onwards its been a bit of a struggle, i just feel so heavy.  Of course not everyone struggles but, you just dont know.  If you can loose weight then try as your be so so proud of yourself and it will improve your fitness and boost your confidence, so positive all round.  Good luck


----------



## French818 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

Thank you so much for your replies! I just seem to be stuck in a bit of a difficult situation and don't know what to do!

I've recently been through years of eating disorder treatment to get me healthy again, and health wise I'm the best I've ever been! But I am overweight unfortunately, and been told not to attempt to loose the weight but carry on eating how I am. As obviously....I don't want to undo all the work that has been done over the years!

But then with the possibility of IVF and having a higher BMI, there is now pressure to loose weight! I just don't want to waste my time and money if its unlikely to work because of my weight


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi French,

I thought my private clinic would treat me, because in there guide it said they would treat women who have a BMI up to 35.

However my BMI was just under 35 and because they had trouble finding my ovaries, they told me they wouldn't treat me until my BMI was 32.

I presume you haven't had a consultation yet?  If not, then you have nothing to loose by going along, they will at least give you advice and tell you if they will treat you with a higher BMI and what your chances are.

Good luck.

X


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

How about increasing your exercise rather than diet?  I know you have probably already thought of that. xx


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi Hun, 
I asked my consultant that exact question - how will my BMI affect the success rate - she said that it doesn't, but it affects what dose of drugs you need.  
I think the effects of your BMI are more when you are actually pregnant - I think like other ladies have said here it will be more uncomfortable when you're heavily pregnant, and there are various health risks.  
I'm in the same boat (overweight) I'm just trying to get my weight down as much as poss while waiting to start treatment.  I've been battling with my weight for such a long time, that now I've found a clinic that will treat me, I want to just get on with it!


----------



## leedspack (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, 
This is my first post on here, my husband and I have fairly recently had it confirmed that we would need to have IVF to start a family, however the nhs has advised that they won't progress until my bmi is sub 30, I have always been up and down weight wise, but the pressure of dieting when we are still trying to accept / understand all that we face is difficult.  I have met with a nutritionally who has some good ideas, it's early days but hopefully I can shift the weight so we can start treatment. If it does work I will share some suggestions...


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey Leedspack, 
Do you have much to lose? I understand how u feel - I really struggle with my weight and I found that rather than motivate me to lose weight, it depressed me that I was overweight and I ended up comfort eating more... Like you say, it's an added pressure when you're coming to terms with the fact that you can't conceive naturally.  Give yourself a little time to get to grips with it - don't put too much pressure on yourself straight away, and then start on your weightloss journey when you feel ready.  Good luck with everything. Xxx


----------



## kerrygold (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all,
Last Thursday my DH and I were told that I had to get my BMI to under 30 and then maintain it before getting treatment.
I joined Slimming world and Jazzercise in January and have lost 12 pounds so far.
11 and a half pounds to go!
Lots of love and positive thoughts to all x


----------



## leedspack (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi Olive, 
Thanks for your reply, I am hoping that on next Wednesday's weigh in I'll have hit my first stone off target, then it's another 1 do go after that. What I am really concerned about is actually changing my weight for good not just loosing it quickly hitting target then starting treatment and ballooning again. But you are right it's something you need to come to terms with before you can really get your head in the game. 
Hope your weight journey is going okay


----------



## Olive18 (Feb 23, 2013)

You're doing really well, well done! They tend to say a loss of 1-2lb is a healthy weekly weightloss to ensure that the weight stays off, but you obviously will lose more towards the start of your diet.  I think as long as you're losing it by doing a healthy diet, you'll be ok.  Good luck Hun! Xx


----------



## leedspack (Mar 14, 2013)

Would love 1-2 lbs a week to come off! Have made rather drastic changes recently rather than using the usual suspects such as slimming world or weight watchers and for the first time I feel healthier, my aim is to change for life rather than yoyo! My heart goes out to all that have this challenge  xx


----------



## Hope2508 (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'm a healthy 32 year old with my 1st failed cycle of IVF on the nhs this February.
When I went for the consultation in Dec they 'suggested' I try get my BMI down as it was 28- obviously over Xmas etc I didn't really think about it and wonder if thats why our cycle failed.
My bmi after gaining 10lb during the drugs and treatment is 30.5!

We're now off to check out Care Sheffield and LWC Darlington as we have reservations in using Leeds again due to how we were treated in Feb.

Both private clinic advise they will treat you up to 35 BMI yet they recommend the more 'normal' your bmi the easier the treatment and a possible pregnancy will be!

Its all a bit daunting.


----------



## leedspack (Mar 14, 2013)

I can see the sense in being as healthy as possible before undergoing treatment, although the blanket approach can be frustrating. Especially when the gp's worldly wisdom is to eat less and do more exercise. It's only since I went to see a nutritionally that I am starting to see any step change in my weight battle, hit my 1 stone off target tonight! Got at least same again to do to get sub bmi 30 but now at least feel I have the right knowledge to do it healthy


----------



## Jacobsmum (Feb 23, 2013)

Dear all

I looked into this quite a bit, since when I started ttc my BMI was 23.7, but was over 26 at first IVF and went up and up after that... the clinic I went to in the end _would_ treat if BMI was over 30, but were clear that _sensible_ weight loss would always be beneficial (any lose-weight-fast diets are almost always going to leave you short of some essential nutrients, so can interfere with success levels - some people might use them to lose the weight, but it is probably advisable to get to the right weight and then maintain it on a more normal diet for a couple of months before cycling). By the time I had success, my BMI was 32-33. I had a miscarriage at 10 weeks the year before, and was told (rather bluntly by the NHS clinic that wouldn't even treat me) that miscarriage rates are twice as high if your BMI is over 32, so my weight was probably why I lost my baby. Well thanks, that really helps! They refused to do any tests, so can't know that for sure...

The clinic that did treat me had links on their website to articles suggesting that for every 1 point increase in BMI over 30, IVF success rates reduce by 4%. So, if your chances of success would be 20%, but your BMI is 35, it reduces to 16%. And for anyone with unexplained infertility and a high BMI, weight reduction was in itself a way to improve fertility outcomes - with or without treatment. So, there is clear research evidence that being a healthy weight makes fertility treatment more likely to work _and_ pregnancy more likely to succeed... But losing weight too fast doesn't help - gradual half a pound to 2lbs a week is more likely to be healthy. And being overweight isn't going to stop it working some of the time. I found it more helpful to think that 'for me, every 1 point BMI I can reduce makes this 4% more likely to work', than the negative of the article. And because I had been eating healthily while ttc (even when I didn't lose much weight), I found it much easier to stay eating healthily when pregnant, so I didn't gain too much weight at all (only about 10lbs overall).

I would say that BMI is just _one_ measure of _one_ aspect of healthy living - it has become something clinics use to ration treatment and I think there are equally important things (general health levels, exercise etc) to bear in mind.

I understand the demoralisation of being told you need to lose weight and then comfort eating. I found that working out my 'comfort eating times' helped me to then find other ways around it. Most of my unhealthy intake was of an evening, whilst watching telly. I started knitting in the evenings, and still had my biscuit/ chocolate treat, but having something else to do meant I stopped at one or two rather than half a packet. When I was really organised, I would have some carrot sticks or similar ready for the evenings in, and limit the choc to just one. Slimming groups also help for some - i was with Scottish Slimmers, and lost 4.5 stone. The group thing can mean you are around people who understand and don't give you a hard time, give you ideas to try, and help you to keep going even when you have a bad day/ week.

Keep up the good work with weight loss - it is hard work, but it is worthwhile.

Good luck with it all!
Jacob's mum xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

My bmi was dead on 35 when we conceived the twins I think more is about how healthy you are than numbers on the scales xx


----------

